# pacman + pinkie =



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Finally did it and here are the pics


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#3


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#4


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#5


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#6


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#7


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#8


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

and now one full pacman frog


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Owned


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tasty


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ambushed!!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hahahaha keep us updated he is gettin big


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> hahahaha keep us updated he is gettin big


 will do


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yummy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, that's a hungry little fatso








I notice he still hasn't learned table manners...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lol, that's a hungry little fatso :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mwahahaha









nice pics


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lol, that's a hungry little fatso :laugh:
> I notice he still hasn't learned table manners...


 well you know how he is :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hope that wasent a live pinky

and remeber not to feed him for a few days
thats a big meal for a horned frog at that size


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Death in # said:


> hope that wasent a live pinky
> 
> and remeber not to feed him for a few days
> thats a big meal for a horned frog at that size


 it looked alive to me







, poor little guy. Oh well its ntures way of getting rid of vermin.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > hope that wasent a live pinky
> ...










i dident know natures way was in a 10g tank in someones house
and in the wild horned frogs always raids mice nests


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> hope that wasent a live pinky
> 
> and remeber not to feed him for a few days
> thats a big meal for a horned frog at that size


 it was alive I would rather wanna do dead but they don't sell dead ones.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > hope that wasent a live pinky
> ...


 did u atleast kill the pinkie first before feeding it to the frog


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

nope


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nope


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> nope


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

lol, its your animal do whatever you want


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TormenT said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > nope


 hay look its the internet tough guy








u are so cool


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

It would have been nicer if it was dead. Its not as if it is entertaining like feeding a goldfish to p's. It can't even run away


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Who cares it was going to die either way.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Who cares it was going to die either way.










would u rather be crushed to death slowly and feel all your bones breaking and blood flowing out of your body

or a quick snap of the neck with u wouldent even feel


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> Who cares it was going to die either way.


exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Death in # said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > skater_4_lyfe said:
> ...


 Oh quit your Damn whining... I have 2 Pacmans and I have feed BOTH of mine live mice. Stop being such a bunch of pussies and RUINING this guys thread with you ASSINE whining..... good pics man
















Oh and Death IN #'s, If I recal correctly your pacman died.... So JUST MAYBE you should avoid dispensing advice until YOU learn how to keep one....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > TormenT said:
> ...










owww
mine stopped eating
but my other pacman is fine


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't care about the mouse, just i don't see the point of it being alive when it is blind and helpless. I like pacman frogs, do they ever get big enough to eat a small rat?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nummy num num!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares it was going to die either way.
> ...


 please don't start with that bullshit now do it in your own thread.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I don't care about the mouse, just i don't see the point of it being alive when it is blind and helpless. I like pacman frogs, do they ever get big enough to eat a small rat?


 they can get up to 8"
so a small rat maybe 
ive seen them eat full grown mice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares it was going to die either way.
> ...


 Newsflash it's a mouse.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...










im done argueing the right thing to do


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

calm down guys, this argument will come up all the time, 
it is your choice what you feed your pet, its is up to your conscience (sp?)
cool frog neway


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> calm down guys, this argument will come up all the time,
> it is your choice what you feed your pet, its is up to your conscience (sp?)
> cool frog neway


 ya know kidding


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn...i'd get a pacman if they weren't so fuckin lazy.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm getting a pacman frog even if it is lazy I don't buy pets to cuddle, just becuase they're cool and i like them. Cool frog, make a video of a live adult mouse feeding when its bigger.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> I'm getting a pacman frog even if it is lazy I don't buy pets to cuddle, just becuase they're cool and i like them. Cool frog, make a video of a live adult mouse feeding when its bigger.


will do.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea, who cares its HIS animal not yours, dont comment if you dont approve. and plus, i dont kno how you percept me as an internet tuff guy?? just cause i made fun of babnoy for having a 14 year old asian chick fettish.... w/e i guess that makes me an internet bully


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 yes please!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

There are far too many spelling mistakes in this thread to let me make fun of anyone.









Cool mouse feeding.

Look man whys it so different from a pac man eating a mouse from a lizard eating a cricket??? Theyre both getting squashed and chewed. Simply because its as mammal makes it wrong? I call bullshit.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

its only a baby mouse that probaly hasnt even opened its eyes yet, and that frogs looks huge, slow, and ugly im only being honest.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> There are far too many spelling mistakes in this thread to let me make fun of anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That theory does not really stand up. Society ranks certain animals higher than the others feeding a mouse to a frog is nor the same as feeding a dog to a tiger, at least in the eyes of the law.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

indecisive said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > There are far too many spelling mistakes in this thread to let me make fun of anyone.
> ...


 True...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

indecisive said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > There are far too many spelling mistakes in this thread to let me make fun of anyone.
> ...










very true


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dude death in #s wat the hell, yd u put my name in ur location thing...?

cause i insulted babnoy for having an underage asian chick obsession?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TormenT said:


> dude death in #s wat the hell, yd u put my name in ur location thing...?
> 
> cause i insulted babnoy for having an underage asian chick obsession?


 I smell a fight abrewin.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

im not starting a fisht i just dont see the reason he put me on his "bitch" list


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TormenT said:


> im not starting a fisht i just dont see the reason he put me on his "bitch" list


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

death_in_#'s








f*ck your own thread up


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sorry skater


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

TormenT said:


> sorry skater


 not ur fault


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> death_in_#'s
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sorry he asked me a ? and i answered it

ill stop


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Cool set of pics


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Do you have the tools to make a pacman feeding movie?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

my uncle does just have to ask him.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what tools do you need? I want to start maing some.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

holy f*ck that was the moast ugly toad i ever seen


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

n0bie said:


> holy f*ck that was the moast ugly toad i ever seen


its not a toad its an ornate horned frog (or pacman frog).

and they are awesome


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dont say you will stop! Tell em to shut the f*ck up!


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

sexyyyy...keep em coming!


----------

